# My first attempt of Cold Smoking some Cheese



## emuleman (Mar 23, 2017)

So I finally invested in a cold smoking tube.  I was going to get the Amaze-N tube, but then the other day I was in Target waiting for my prescription to get filled, and stumbled across the Char-Broil smoker tube, and it was selling for $9.99.  I didn't know how well it worked, but I figured at that price I couldn't go wrong.













tube.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 23, 2017






I decided that I would try to cold smoke some cheese, and quickly too, since the weather is getting warmer day by day, and I wanted to do this before it got too hot to cold smoke. I got several different types of cheeses, and smoked them for around 3 hours. Then I let the cheese rest for a while before vacuum sealing it and storing it for a while to mellow out.













WP_20170224_15_30_07_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 23, 2017


















WP_20170224_15_30_39_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 23, 2017


















WP_20170224_16_03_42_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 23, 2017


















WP_20170224_16_20_47_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 23, 2017






Of course I had to try a few pieces, and they tasted great. I let the rest of it rest for 3 weeks in the fridge, and I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2017)

Your cheese looks great!

It took on a nice color!

Point for a successful first cheese smoke!

Al


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 25, 2017)

My first time today.  Going ok, but too warm -up to 120 degrees.  One piece a bit soft, but most look ok.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 29, 2017)

EMM, Nice job on the cheese ,looks great !


----------



## sauced (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice job, cheese looks great!!

What wood did you use to smoke them with?


----------



## emuleman (Mar 30, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Nice job, cheese looks great!!
> 
> What wood did you use to smoke them with?


Apple Pellets is what I used in the Smoker Tube.  Just had some of this cheese and crackers around 20 minutes ago, and it is great.  I also was shocked when I went to take a sealed bag out to see that that color of the cheese has gotten so much more darker as it was allowed to age a bit and mellow out in the fridge. Good Stuff!


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 2, 2017)

Love to smoke cheese, I've been doing it a few years now with a cold smoke generator I made, I posted pics of that somewhere around here, but today, first cold smoke of the season, I'm using my new AMZNPS. Never tried this before so we'll see in a few hours. Doing it right in my grill.im in NH so it's still cool enough for the grill which ss and hopefully won't heat up too much in the sun. 
So far... 












20170402_124913.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 2, 2017






Check out my other smoked cheese post on the cold smoke generator it's basic but pretty cool. This way is much easier.


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 2, 2017)

Some hours later.... 













20170402_161841.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Apr 2, 2017






Apparently its not a good idea to place the pellet smoker directly under the cheese. It got a bit hot in that spot resulting a bit of a meltdown. Lesson learned. Now the wait....


----------

